# Looking for a gaming group in southern ME, NH, or northern MA



## Shadowraith (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi,

I am a long-time gamer living in southern Maine and I am looking for a regular gaming group within 30 - 45 minutes of Portsmouth NH. I have experience and interest in playing D&D 3E/4E, Call of Cthulhu, Warhammer FRP, White Wolf games, or a modern game like D20 Modern or Spycraft. I am available most weekday evenings and do not mind driving to get into a weekly game.

Thanks!


----------

